# FSC CarPlay Code?



## sbabcock23 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I am just getting into coding, etc. and I am a bit confused when it comes to the FSC codes to enable core features such as apps, CarPlay, etc. It appears that there is lots of info about generating map codes. My question is, can I generate a FSC code for CarPlay (I have a 2017 X3) or do I need to purchase it. I have the technology package and see that I can purchase CarPlay via the ConnectDrive portal but I am wondering if its possible to generate and load the code myself.

Or is there a 3rd party that can do this for me?

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

There are no publicly available means to generate FSC codes for ID5 (including Carplay & maps). 

Whether you can do it yourself is a matter of individual skills.

Yes, there are third party options.


----------



## sbabcock23 (Jun 3, 2017)

Ok thank you. Are there any recommendations of trusted 3rd parties?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sbabcock23 said:


> Ok thank you. Are there any recommendations of trusted 3rd parties?


PM sent


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You can add an OEM 9C BMW Apps FSC Code to your Head Unit, but you cannot just add a 143 CarPlay FSC Code as BMW AG does not offer it, at least not yet. The only way you can have a 143 CarPlay FSC Code is to replace your entire set of FSC Codes in Head Unit with a non-OEM set, which requires Head Unit Patching.


----------



## Tony87 (Oct 18, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can add an OEM 9C BMW Apps FSC Code to your Head Unit, but you cannot just add a 143 CarPlay FSC Code as BMW AG does not offer it, at least not yet. The only way you can have a 143 CarPlay FSC Code is to replace your entire set of FSC Codes in Head Unit with a non-OEM set, which requires Head Unit Patching.


Hi shawn ! It’s the same procedure with e-sys for that?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tony87 said:


> Hi shawn ! It’s the same procedure with e-sys for that?


FSC Import with E-Sys is same for any OEM FSC CODE.


----------



## Tony87 (Oct 18, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> FSC Import with E-Sys is same for any OEM FSC CODE.


Ok ! But for 143 its necessary to erase All FSC ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tony87 said:


> Ok ! But for 143 its necessary to erase All FSC ?


If its OEM 143 FSC Code, with same VIN as car, no.


----------

